# Need help learning to quickly associate letters with stickers (Speffz)



## toastman (Jan 29, 2011)

Holahola,

So, I've been doing some practice preparing for my first BLD solve. I've got the algorithms sorted, and if I take my time I can usually remember enough "letters" to complete the solve.

The problem is, I'm having a very hard time quickly recalling the association between positions and "letters" a-la the "Speffz" scheme http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz

I can quickly recall stuff like "White Green = Up Front" "Front Right = Green Red", but to make the association "White Green = C" and "J = Green Red". It takes me like 5 extra seconds for each sticker/letter I memorize and 5 extra seconds for each one I recall. And I stuff up a lot.

I've thought about using "color pairs" (White/Blue = Homer Simpson), but I feel it's important to use letters, and I'd like to get better at it.

So, any advice on how to learn to "quick recall" letter/pieces? I was thinking flashcards or something, but how precisely to use them?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 29, 2011)

Do a ton of blindfold solves.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2011)

Learn by rote memory the first letter of every face. This way when you know you have to cycle to a particular location, you will already know via rote memory what the starting letter of the first piece on that face is. Once you know the first letter just cycle through the letters on that face until you get to your piece. Eventually it becomes second nature and you don't even have to think about it. Right now I can look at a sticker and just instantly know what letter it is. I still have to count like I suggested here for my right face stickers, but that's only because I re-lettered that face a couple months ago.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)

do solves. thats how I learnt them.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 29, 2011)

I have switched to this system recently and I find that over time it gets definately easier.

For most edge stickers I now instantly know the letter.
White and yellow corner stickers too, the other corner stickers I sometimes have to "count" from the white/yellow.

I also found it usefull to play with visualising my letter scheme. I have never actually used the image for "studying" but creating the image has helped me a lot.


----------



## toastman (Jan 31, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Learn by rote memory the first letter of every face. This way when you know you have to cycle to a particular location, you will already know via rote memory what the starting letter of the first piece on that face is. Once you know the first letter just cycle through the letters on that face until you get to your piece. Eventually it becomes second nature and you don't even have to think about it. Right now I can look at a sticker and just instantly know what letter it is. I still have to count like I suggested here for my right face stickers, but that's only because I re-lettered that face a couple months ago.


 

Dude! Perfect. This helped a lot. Also remembering the last letter of each face helped as well. Thank you.


----------

